# mums to be pain pills alert!



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

In the Sun paper, pregnant women are advised 2 avoid taking pain killers inc paracetamol, asprin, and ibuprofen as they have been shown to damage male reproductive systems in the womb. 

The research claims it could explain the rise in male fertility problems in the past decade. 

Aparentley it doubles the chance of undecended testicles. 

ALSO 

That laptops being used by men can damage their sperm within mins of use due to how quickly they heat up! 

I found them intresting just thought id share the stories x x


----------



## MARPSJR (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting this and sharing to raise awareness! 

I saw it today and it certainly raises concerns to the women who are told by their doctor's to take baby aspirin because of the miscarriage risk they may have. Baby aspirin is a quarter of the regular dose but it is still a concern.  I have contacted my doctor today to ask about this as it concerns me - we are expecting a boy, have been on baby aspirin but now at week 17 and a half I dont know if I shouldnt be taking it, given what this article says.  I think women need to ask their doctors/specialists ASAP on this if they are taking any such medication even on their orders.  

Personally I am now relieved that I didnt take paracetemol too when I had bad ligament pain, even though the doctor said it was ok, and just decided to perservere through it with a hot water bottle.  Now to get my doctor's take on the baby aspirin!


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Firstly CONGRATS on ur pg! well done! how long are/were advised to take baby asprin? 
Good luck and hope ur GP can give some answers  x x


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

The laptop heat subject has been around for a while.  What isn't mentioned as much is men cycling or rowing, particularly in the gym as both seats are plastic/rubber, coupled with sweat and being in the same position for quite a bit too.


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Glitter-wow, i had never heard it til i read it in the paper! Its just not told or stressed at any appts (well none of ours) i have heard bout mobile phones in pockets too, again nt frm the dr tho. x x


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

Laptops kick out an amazing amount of heat and they feel uncomfortable to use as well.  I've  / DH always used a heat proof cork mat underneath it not sitting at a desk / table.  Maybe I knew about it as I've had a laptop in various forms since the mid 1990s.

Anything activitity that decrease air circulation  and increase temperature for men around their groin can be a factor too. For example delivery drivers / bus drivers who spend large periods of time sitting on plastic type seats, even prolonged use of heated car seats could do it, there's just so much out there.


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Has anyone got the original paper which the Sun is talking about? There are plenty of robust published research papers regarding the use of aspirin and miscarriage, whereas, with all due respect to the original poster, The Sun doesn't represent an esteemed medical journal!


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

hollybags, it is also on the BBC news website. x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11711243

/links


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I took cocodamole, paracetamol and other painkiller throughout my healthy pregancies and have two perfect kids (well most of the time they are little terrors but I love them!)

Its all about balancing the risk. My pregancy with matthew put me in a wheelchair - not good when you have a toddler to run round after. I couldn't have survived without the painkillers as I was in agony. 
If in doubt talk to your doctor/consultant!


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Chariesmum-i agree and when there is risk of m/c if u dnt take asprin its is also worth taking. and like in ur case, u had no choice. 

jst think it mayb a warning not to take them if its not essensial too x x


----------

